
Ig Nobel win for kidney stone removing roller-coaster - gadders
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-45513012
======
swingline-747
_Hang on, I need to switch seats to clean out my left kidney._

I'm surprised there's no 1950's-style fat-blaster for the modern dislodging of
kidney-stones by vigorously shaking a person's midsection.

